# Abidec & Sytron



## 25weeker

At my daughters checkup with the consultant he said she could stop her vitamins and iron. She is 1 year actual and 9 months corrected. She eats 3 meals a day and isn't at all fussy so gets a varied diet (every recipe in the annabel karmel book!) but she isn't even 14lb yet so wondering if she could be eating enough to get the vitamins and iron she needs and she is breastfed so not getting additional stuff from formula. 

For breakfast she has 1 weetabix with full fat milk. For lunch and dinner she eats around 120g main and 50g of dessert which is usually fruit. Do you think this is enough to give her what she needs?

What age did your lo stop them?


----------



## katy1310

Sophie stopped hers at 7 months actual, 4 months corrected when we went to see the doctor about her reflux because she was so sick every time we gave her them. He said just to take her off them. We haven't had her check up at neonatal yet, that's the week after next...she is getting lots of fruit and veg and has a varied diet too so I'm hoping she is ok off them! Our doctor did work in a neonatal unit for a long time so he knows what he's talking about at least!


----------



## AP

Well, I just found out last week what the deal is for them :/

6 months for sytron (because we're onto weaning) and its 5 YEARS for abidec for all kids on it, preterm or not. :rofl: So the dietician said anyway....

Id be lying if i said alex has it every day.


----------



## 25weeker

I got told in the neonatal she would be on abidec to 5 but Ben said on thur that research has shown no benefits of giving them more vitamins than they actually need. Argh wish they would all sing of the same hymn sheet!


----------



## katy1310

Someone in neonatal mentioned 5 to us at one point but then someone else - possibly Ben! - said if they were getting plenty vitamins from their food it wasn't necessary...aaaargh.


----------



## roxie78

Poppy is on dalivit and they've said she has to take them till she is weaned.


----------



## Marleysgirl

I think I reported back on this a couple of weeks ago ...

Andrew's Sytron & Sodium Feredetate have now been stopped (17m actual, 14m corrected). Probably could have been stopped three months ago but I forgot to ask! However the Paediatrician said that current DoH guidelines advise to continue the vitamin supplement (Abidec in our case) up to the age of 5. When I asked why, she said children today get less vitamins, particularly vitamin D - outside in the sunshine. I rolled my eyes at her and she said "Yes, I know" :rofl:

And to be honest? Andrew hasn't been having any of these for aaaaages. He used to vomit up milk with the vitamins in, and I got fed up of the vomit staining his clothes.


----------



## Foogirl

^^WSS :thumbup:

Feed em well and you don't need vitamins.

(However, I saw an article in the Daily Mail today about how veggies are not really full of goodness after all:dohh:)

Sytron is a bit different for the premmies as they really do need bucket loads of iron since they miss the point in pregnancy where they make it. At the 6 month point, they will have reached their maximum iron level, so it is vital they get the opportunity to build it up. After 6 months you are just "topping up"

We stopped Abby's before 6 months because A) it was a faff getting it into her, B) it didn't agree with her and C) I reckoned since my iron levels were back to being through the roof, and I was still BFing, I had plenty to give her.

I hope I was right!!


----------



## toothfairyx

I've been told to continue Dalavit until 12 months actual and Sytron until weaned to have 3 solid meals a day. I think!!! I'm going to check at our next visit with the consultant.


----------



## Agiboma

Well over here we give them Iron for 1 year Actual and vitamin D for bf babies till they begin to receuve and Iron fortified milk


----------



## clairec81

We we're taken off sytron at 7 months but are still on vits (dalivit), possibly because our paed forgot to take us off it (he forgot Erin and she had no apt for 5 months and he didn't know she'd had surgery) i wouldn't be surprised if she should be off it but again like sandi i cant honestly say she gets it everyday. Goes into her porridge as milk was unreliable (vomits) but she can sometimes turn her nose up esp when teething. Have you noticed how similar our LO are and how we have/have had all the same issues, qu's and stress at some point - i've decided she's grounded when she's older!:haha:
p.s. back to the original pt sorry 25weeker, Erin is 13months actual and is just approaching 14lbs, she eats a varied diet - prob better than the rest of the family so i think that's what matters.


----------



## 25weeker

clairec81 said:


> Have you noticed how similar our LO are and how we have/have had all the same issues, qu's and stress at some point - i've decided she's grounded when she's older!:haha:

Yep holly won't be allowed out until she is over the rebel teenage stage :rofl:


----------



## dippy

can u give a baby abidec whilst on formula(infantrini/nutriprem). my consultant stopped it when she was just 7 weeks corrected as she was on formula and said it would me vitamin overload which isn't such a good thing- however too much sytron doesnt cause problems as they just poo out excess iron they dont need. 

sorry i want to know now as a pharmacist said to me recently that my bubs would benefit from abideb in the weight gain side of things. x


----------



## 25weeker

In Nicu my lo was on fortifier so they didn't give her abidec as it contained the vitamins she needed. I believe the special formulas are the same.

Don't know about abidec helping weight gain as my lo has always been slow at gaining weight even on abidec.


----------



## dippy

yeh thats what I thought i never thought it made much difference to weight.

I know when they reach a certain age weight gain and growth slows down abit.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Andrew started on EBM with fortifier, and then switched to NutriPrem and finally Infatrini.

Our Paediatrician prescribed Abidec throughout.


----------



## Foogirl

I'd suggest a fortified formula would remove the need for vitamins:shrug:


----------



## deobi

I gave Dean trivisol (vitamins a,c and & d) until he was 14lbs then switched to straight D (I bf and we live in canada) plus he is still on iron at 20lbs and one years old. Dr.s recommended stopping the iron at a year corrected which will be in march and I will continue giving D unitl he is drinking a resonable amount of cow's milk which is fortified with D but has very little iron.


----------

